

Fortune's Best 100 Companies to Work For - psogle
http://www.focus.com/fyi/human-resources/fortune-best-companies-work/

======
og1
Under Accenture there is an employee title "Consulting Consultant". What does
that even mean?

~~~
mplank
It means you have to make 0 real decisions, just recommend a lot of stuff,
haha

